# Lots of new stuff, bath bombs, soaps, whipped shea :)



## Sensoriella (Dec 5, 2010)

Well I've been on a year long break but recently decided to make some goodies for a little one day craft show coming up this friday. Depending on how sales go, I might start making this again, I miss it, and so do my customers. hehe

Here are some goodies.  (sorry if the photos are pretty bad...)






All together....awwww! hehe





Bedtime Bath (I call it Sweet Dreams). This was an accident lol I spilled the sprinkles in my mix lol, turned out nice though!





Euphoria





Jasmine & Green Tea





Satsuma Guava





Lotus Blossom





Chocolate Peppermint





Sea Island Cotton





White Peach and Silk





This is how I package them. Coconut Cream Pie.





Bath Melts





Just some simple bath teas. Packages of 3. These are Lavender Chamomile and Honey, Shea and Oatmeal





Magic Bath Powder





Car ornaments





Close-up. The blue ones are Country Freshness.





Sachets





Some CP soaps





Ran out of boxes...lol So packaged them like this. I think I like this better.





All natural Lavender & Chamomile CP soap





Super yummy looking whipped shea. 

I have alot of other stuff, just haven't finished packaging everything. I make soy candles and tarts also. 

Well thanks for looking! I know there was alot of em lol.

Melany


----------



## pixybratt (Dec 5, 2010)

very beautiful


----------



## Sunny (Dec 5, 2010)

I love the colors of your bath bombs! What do you use to color them?

Also, do you have a website or Etsy store?


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Dec 5, 2010)

Your bath bombs are just wonderful!  Love the colours!
Everything is so nice!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Dec 6, 2010)

Beautiful work.  :wink:


----------



## holly99 (Dec 6, 2010)

Breath taking really! Gorgeous products and fabulous font and labeling too. It's a whole package!


----------



## agriffin (Dec 6, 2010)

Everything looks wonderful!  Great colors and great looking bathbombs.  I just can't do the bath bombs.  I love the soap wrapped with the label.  Looks very professional.


----------



## dubnica (Dec 7, 2010)

Everything looks very good.


----------



## peechee (Dec 7, 2010)

i love ur way of packaging them, the plastic and paper bags are great!

and with the sprinkles in the bath bomb, that's so way cute!


----------



## Hazel (Dec 7, 2010)

I love your bath bombs especially the one with sprinkles. It's very festive looking.   

Everything looks great and I hope you do fantastic at the craft show.


----------



## Lynnz (Dec 8, 2010)

Oh my goodness what a feast for the eyes :0) beautiful


----------



## Sensoriella (Dec 9, 2010)

Aww thank you guys!  For the bath bombs I just use FD&C colorant powder with a little water. I put my oils, fragrance and colorant in a little mason jar, shake the crap out of it and mix it quick with my powders using a whisk and then squish everything with my hands. Seams to get me pretty uniform color and colors the bath perfectly too. 

Oh and no Etsy site yet, well I have one, havent used it yet lol, if I have alot of stock left over I'll probably open one up to seel what's left, we'll see! Craft show is tomorrow, I hope it goes well.

Melany


----------



## Sunny (Dec 10, 2010)

How did the craft show go? Hopefully you sold out!


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 10, 2010)

What a great job you did! I love both the products & the packaging.


----------



## MrsFusion (Dec 10, 2010)

Great products!  How did your show go?


----------



## ToniD (Dec 10, 2010)

Wow,   nice!


----------



## BakingNana (Dec 10, 2010)

I have BATH BOMB ENVY.  I stink at bath bombs.  Your products look amazing, and I'm betting you had one heck of a show.  How'd it go?


----------



## ewenique (Dec 13, 2010)

Everything looks fantastic!  Great packaging and variety of products.  Hope you did well at the craft show.


----------



## cocoon (Dec 14, 2010)

*So awesome!*

How wonderful and creative, love your crafty creative style...lovely. :wink:


----------

